# Sublimation on Microfiber



## sharlynn (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if this is possible? I have a customer who wants microfiber caps. thanks Ed


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

vapor has a new one. made for sub. five panel would be nice. good luck uncletee.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Micro-fibre can be dye-sublimated.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have done the towels 
We made some rally towels and used yellow Microfiber car towels 
Worked out great 
Good luck on the hats


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

who can sew? maybe skull caps! we need alittle co-op in the industry, later uncletee.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We have also subbed the towels and they came out great. I wil try one of the Conde hats this week.


----------

